# War das 92er Blizzard Nasslackiert oder Pulverbeschichtet?



## Kailinger (9. Januar 2005)

Danke für jede Antwort, 

Gruß Kai


----------



## RetroRocky (14. Januar 2005)

Hi Kai,

schön das wir euch Jungs mit den weiten Hosen und großen Sprüngen auch mal helfen können...

auf jeden Fall nasslackiert - das mit dem pulvern kam erst viel später...

Gruß 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (14. Januar 2005)

Also,

1992 war das Modell "Vertex" (damals noch in echtem Stahl   ) bereits pulverbeschichtet - daher gehe ich fest davon aus, dass auch die anderen Modelle dieses Jahrgangs eine solche Beschichtung hatten.

Wer's nicht glaubt: www.bikeaction.de oder www.bikes.com


----------



## whoa (14. Januar 2005)

Das 93er Blizzard war 100%ig pulverbeschichtet, das 92er denke ich ebenso würd allerdings hier nicht meine Hand für in's Feuer halten.


----------



## Kailinger (15. Januar 2005)

RetroRocky schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kai,
> 
> schön das wir euch Jungs mit den weiten Hosen und großen Sprüngen auch mal helfen können...



He, die weiten Hosen hab ich nun auch nimmer so oft an   
Mein erstes MTB hab ich übrigens auch schon 91 gekauft, nur hab ich mich eben im Lauf der Jahre mitentwickelt. Es geht also auch so rum...   

An Alle: Toll, jetzt weiss ich genau so viel wie vorher.   Der Dirk Janz von Bike Action ist sich auch zu schade mir zu Antworten. Wer könnt mir den da helfen? Hat mir jmd. ne E-Mail Addi oder so? Oder sieht das ein Lackierer mit einem kurzen Blick?


----------



## derschotte (15. Januar 2005)

halllole, 
 frage mal den Jürgen von bikeaction, der is immer recht flott mitm antworten... oder vielleicht doch direkt im bikeaction forum oder bei rocky


----------



## Kailinger (18. Januar 2005)

Danke! Laut Jürgen ist alles ab 92 Pulverbeschichtet!


----------

